# Lumenok



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, I was considering buying some lumenoks this hunting season. Just wondering if anybody has used them if its worth the money


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

look into firenocks


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, they are wicked awesome..... there are new ones that will be coming out later this year/begining of next year that i am testing the prototypes for now, they will be lighter brighter indestrucable, and will have interchangable batteries....... these nocks are awesome!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

if anyone has any questions, post on here or PM me and i will help you out


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

ya sure there cool and all but for what you pay for them no thanks. heck i would rather spend a hour looking for one arrow than paying for a nock that is way overpriced. they are definately 100% profit to the sellers. you can look up online somwhere how to make your own for half the price. but its your choice and your money so dont let me or anyone else decide for you


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

forgot to mention though for pro staff shoters its free.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

imo there junk either they go on and when u hit something they go off or the just dont turn on not worth the money


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I probably sound cheap but get some LED lites and make some. Go to YouTube and theres a bunch of how-to's


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i would but there illegal in montana


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Lumenocks work great if there put in right the shouldnt turn off when they hit something but that's why they should fit in more on the tight side in the shaft 
I think the lumenocks work best on the higher poundage bows i've played with them alot I have some arrows sho ou of a 35 pound bow and the nock doesnt turn on cuz its that tight but I put in a 60 pounder it turns on and and stays on after hitting the hard plastic in the leg of a 3d target 
I think there a must if videoing they show up on the screen so much nicer and you have without a doubt where the nock went
price wise youyou only need 1 nock practice with it and know how it shoots and you'll be fine.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Lumenocks work great if there put in right the shouldnt turn off when they hit something but that's why they should fit in more on the tight side in the shaft
> I think the lumenocks work best on the higher poundage bows i've played with them alot I have some arrows sho ou of a 35 pound bow and the nock doesnt turn on cuz its that tight but I put in a 60 pounder it turns on and and stays on after hitting the hard plastic in the leg of a 3d target
> I think there a must if videoing they show up on the screen so much nicer and you have without a doubt where the nock went
> price wise youyou only need 1 nock practice with it and know how it shoots and you'll be fine.


mabey i just got a bad set or something cuz i shoot 45lbs and they were tight.

i do agree some type of lighted nock is a must for filming


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

HootOwl81 said:


> look into firenocks


+2 :darkbeer:


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

I tried lumenocks and both batches had faulty nocks, bought some firenocks after a friend swore by them. Sure they're a lil more spendy but they worky everytime.Got no prob paying for reliability.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well.. i used to make my own for some time!

Using the fishing glow sticks (battery operated ones)

and a basic nock


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Well.. i used to make my own for some time!
> 
> Using the fishing glow sticks (battery operated ones)
> 
> and a basic nock


Yep, a clear plastic nock and one of those fishing LED things put together are much less expensive. Gives you something to salvage from broken arrows too.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Yep, a clear plastic nock and one of those fishing LED things put together are much less expensive. Gives you something to salvage from broken arrows too.


Yes sir it does!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Yes, they are wicked awesome..... there are new ones that will be coming out later this year/begining of next year that i am testing the prototypes for now, they will be lighter brighter indestrucable, and will have interchangable batteries....... these nocks are awesome!


I hope they get here before bow season for deer because I want some so when I film my hunts, I can see the arrow better on film.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqLT-4ezzk


----------

